# NV's organic soil mix



## mountain man

This stuff is the real deal guys.......    Down on the farm goodness with  buzzing of beasties and beneficial fungi.
  I have mixed some good soil too. This stuff at 2 weeks of cooking time is some really nutrient rich stuff. Everything works well together. The rice hulls are a huge plus and make it unlike any soil you have used before. I can't wait to see these young plants take off in this SS. 
    Well done Nouvell......    Owe ya a Starbucks  : )


----------



## drfting07

For anyone looking for the recipe heres a link


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx. You will like it. Ladies thrive in it. After you harvest, bang the rootball, separate it and shake the excess off. Full recipe gets added back in to however much your gonna need. Just think 3 cycles out. So if your gonna grow 3 plants, in 10 gal buckets, you would need 45gal(bit extra is nice) of the mix. The rest gets used for new cuttings. Cuttings eat up the leftovers in the soil. It's really nice not buying soil. The new batch I made has been cycled 7 times. If your using peat based soil medium. It's important you get grade A peat. The Pro-mix black bag is the only one that has it. The ones you see most are the white bag, it has grade C and will degrade fast and become acidic. 

PS. Yeah. Rice hulls are da bomb. Aeration, fight pests and made up of mainly silica.


----------



## BBFan

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx. You will like it. Ladies thrive in it. After you harvest, bang the rootball, separate it and shake the excess off. Full recipe gets added back in to however much your gonna need. Just think 3 cycles out. So if your gonna grow 3 plants, in 10 gal buckets, you would need 45gal(bit extra is nice) of the mix. The rest gets used for new cuttings. Cuttings eat up the leftovers in the soil. It's really nice not buying soil. The new batch I made has been cycled 7 times. If your using peat based soil medium. It's important you get grade A peat. The Pro-mix black bag is the only one that has it. The ones you see most are the white bag, it has grade C and will degrade fast and become acidic.
> 
> PS. Yeah. Rice hulls are da bomb. Aeration, fight pests and made up of mainly silica.


 
Hey NC- How's biz?   Yeah- it degrades and the soil starts to compact.

Can't find the rice hulls anywhere around here.  You know any on-line sources?


----------



## pcduck

> Can't find the rice hulls anywhere around here. You know any on-line sources?




hXXp://www.groworganic.com/rice-hulls-50-lb-bag.html


hXXp://morebeer.com/view_product/15595/103778/Rice_Hulls_1_lb


----------



## nouvellechef

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey NC- How's biz?   Yeah- it degrades and the soil starts to compact.
> 
> Can't find the rice hulls anywhere around here.  You know any on-line sources?



Price dont look bad at all from those links. Little goes along way. That bag would last you the rest of your life prob. HAHA. Kinda like my 50lb of soybean. I am now just halfway thru it. But that was growing a whole lot more than I do now or ever again prob.


----------



## orangesunshine

*nc*---funny i was thinking the same thing---w-t-f am i gonna do with a 50 lb bag of rice hulls when my soil is already on perlite---:rofl:


----------



## nouvellechef

Run it in a flood and drain set up!


----------



## mountain man

The heat generated during the "cook" period is UNREAL !!  Good dirt for sure !


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like i can get the soybean meal there as well. I don't really want 50 pounds of rice hulls.


----------



## lordhighlama

the rice hulls are the only thing I don't have in my mix, probably try to add it next time.  Have to bookmark that page.


----------



## Rosebud

I called my grow shop and they can order everything for me and i don't pay shipping. Don't think the rice hulls come in anything less then 50 lbs.
I was wondering if adding 5 gallons of my own "done" compost would change anything in this recipe? Also, my water is 6.8 so i may not need as much lime??? 
NCHEF,or the rest of my helpers, thoughts?


----------



## pcduck

Still need the lime.

Guano teas drop pH as do many organic nutes. imo


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Duck.


----------



## nouvellechef

pcduck said:
			
		

> Still need the lime.
> 
> Guano teas drop pH as do many organic nutes. imo



Yep. Still need it. But that's the point. No teas, no bottled nutrients for the entire cycle. Just tap water let sat out for 48 hours w/ 1tb unsulphered molasses per gal of water. You need to inoculate each clone in dip with mycogrow soluble or add to water and drench soil with myco in the water.

And adding anything to the mix, beyond te recipe. Is all you after that. I know it works as is for dozens of strains. Wouldn't it be nice grow multi strains per bucket?


----------



## Rosebud

The thought of using nothing else really makes me happy and curious.  I want to use my organic compost ( is that redundant?) Really great stuff went in it... I had Mr RB, who is home with a bad cold, do the math for me for a 40 gallon batch. Now i just need to price it all out and order.


----------



## lordhighlama

hey chef, care to expand a touch on this inoculation you speak of?  I haven't been doing anything with my clones, other than dipping them in a rooting gel and sticking them in a cube.


----------



## nouvellechef

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hey chef, care to expand a touch on this inoculation you speak of?  I haven't been doing anything with my clones, other than dipping them in a rooting gel and sticking them in a cube.



It basically kickstarts them for their life. As long as you dont add a bunch of junk to the girls during the cycle, it only takes one dip with rooted cut, then into medium. Or I have just dumped it via watering also. Spendy that way. Mycogrow soluble will last along time. Just need like a shot glass full and dip the baby roots into it. She will take off like crazy soon. Eating up some organic goodness.

Rosey. If you want to add it in. Their your girls. I might try it as a test on few though. Be forwarned, this mix will rock a 17 week plant, very very hard. It is some hot stuff. No way can you grow other veges in it, from uncycled/fresh mix. Maybe if you filled the pot with like, 10% hot stuff. Maybe. IDK. Someone can try though next summer. I have used the recycled mix after use for veges and they thrive in it.


----------



## mountain man

Hot! Is not the word for this "cooking" soil !   The heat generated from the breakdown of matter by the beasties is incredible!!  And the stank !  Holy Hanna, i hope it eases off on that "down on the farm" smell. It smells just like a pig pen. As i mixed today, i could see what appeared to be dried ash? Its the "good" fungie doing their thing in a damp soil that is hot to the touch. I can't wait to get the Silver Tip in that dank soil.
 What gets me is the adding of %50 new soil to the mix. That means, my soil is virtually doubling each mix. I got soil in 6 damm garbage cans now! Can't i just add the "unammended" old soil to the %50 SS ??   NV ??

 PS.  you should had otta win an award for this stuff..........


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. nah. No man. No new soil when you got all that around. The un-ammended, re-cycled medium gets used as the 50% on top.


----------



## Rosebud

i can't get the rice hulls, they are out of season..I will keep trying. All I need is a couple of gallons for this first go round. 
NChef, where did you find this recipe? I just wondered, i know you have been tweaking it for a while to get it just right. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## nouvellechef

I worked with the head of WSU horticuluture for many years on a organic project that was not MJ related. When I tried it on MJ. As soon as the roots came in contact with the hot soil. I knew we stumbled onto something special. I was only concerned with would it burn long enough to cycle a plant. First run it was not hot enough. We upped it and this is what we got. The rice hulls were added lastly from touring Molbaks vast outdoor greenhouses. They use them in their own green bag mix. GL


----------



## mountain man

The rice hulls will be at any home brew supply store. I bought half of their own 50 lb bag that they fill the bins with. I think it was .89  cents a lb or something....


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

My first run of the chefs recipe I litterly melted a big blue berrygirl, Honestly she looked like she was melting, I had doubled the recipe somehow!! But it was a test, just one plant, I live real close to WSU's Ag. extension here in the Skagit Valley, there willing to help me with MJ problems, there DR. since I've got a card>


----------



## mountain man

I seem to be having some leaf curl as these plants roots are hitting this soil. 50% SS and good soil to fill...


----------



## Kushluvr

Hello all....

...........I thought it was 75%hot on the bottom 25% mild on top for 7gal pots? ...................50/50 for 8gal or 10gal?


Im in the 2nd week of his mix and my OG Raskal White s1, Plushberry, Corleone Kush absolutely love it.....this stuff is truely amazing....

i even top dressed  pre98bubba with some and it took off!

i have a 55gal drum full of tap water and molasses, scoop n serve is the life for me for now on!!!!!

Ill post some pics soon!

thanks again NC....

oh yeah....has he shared the lactobacillus and active dry yeast feeding additions with you all yet? if not i will kindly do so!!! super easy of course!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> I seem to be having some leaf curl as these plants roots are hitting this soil. 50% SS and good soil to fill...



Oh yeah. They are just getting their feet wet. You should see a little burn thru ending flower or close. Once they get bigger, it will die down and the plant can start chugging the nutrients. Kinda like hydro and ppm. Except it's all already in there. The girls will eat what they feel like.


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> Hello all....
> 
> ...........I thought it was 75%hot on the bottom 25% mild on top for 7gal pots? ...................50/50 for 8gal or 10gal?
> 
> 
> Im in the 2nd week of his mix and my OG Raskal White s1, Plushberry, Corleone Kush absolutely love it.....this stuff is truely amazing....
> 
> i even top dressed  pre98bubba with some and it took off!
> 
> i have a 55gal drum full of tap water and molasses, scoop n serve is the life for me for now on!!!!!
> 
> Ill post some pics soon!
> 
> thanks again NC....
> 
> oh yeah....has he shared the lactobacillus and active dry yeast feeding additions with you all yet? if not i will kindly do so!!! super easy of course!!!



50/50 unless you know the strain is a pig or your gonna let them veg real big. The lacto and yeast is on here somewhere. Most know about it.


----------



## Rosebud

NC. You need to put your recipe and ALL instructions in one place and they need to make it a sticky. PLEASE. Or just do it here. THANK YOU.

ps, you can't get rice hulls where i live even at micorbrews.


----------



## Kushluvr

hey NC...

If i wanted to just flower in the mix....how much soil would you put in a 7 or 8 gallon pot....I was thinking of course transplanting 2 weeks before flower to let the roots adjust to their new home!!!

thanx!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

On the batch i'm running now I'm getting some leaf curl on the newest growth, The color and overall health look excellent, leaf curl freaks me out!!!
  Especially on my new hoosier, I've got 11 clones off her, ROOTED!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

mountain man said:
			
		

> The rice hulls will be at any home brew supply store. I bought half of their own 50 lb bag that they fill the bins with. I think it was .89 cents a lb or something....


 
 Brewheaven in Everett Wash. wanted 2 bucks a pound, I passed


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. They are just getting their feet wet. You should see a little burn thru ending flower or close. Once they get bigger, it will die down and the plant can start chugging the nutrients. Kinda like hydro and ppm. Except it's all already in there. The girls will eat what they feel like.


 
 I'm getting leaf curl on the very newest growth. The Hoosier daddy and A bb KUSH, good healthy plants, not a fadeing leaf.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> NC. You need to put your recipe and ALL instructions in one place and they need to make it a sticky. PLEASE. Or just do it here. THANK YOU.
> 
> ps, you can't get rice hulls where i live even at micorbrews.



I will try. 




			
				Kushluvr said:
			
		

> hey NC...
> 
> If i wanted to just flower in the mix....how much soil would you put in a 7 or 8 gallon pot....I was thinking of course transplanting 2 weeks before flower to let the roots adjust to their new home!!!
> 
> thanx!



Never done it for flower only. Another grower on here does that with a mix. If I had to guess. IDk. It's all relative to veg time and how big the girl is. Like a she beast? Maybe 35%, maybe less.


----------



## mountain man

2 plants have fried after hitting the bottom %50 of SS. Others are all curled and distorted.


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> 2 plants have fried after hitting the bottom %50 of SS. Others are all curled and distorted.



Hmm. There will always be a bit of burn when they hit it. But the recovery should be quick and they take off. I just posted a few pics of mine that just hit it. Did you let them get a bit established in smaller pot with no SS? I found when I let them starve a bit and the roots take over in my 1qt container. That's when they go into the final home and by the time, 7 days or so they hit the hot soil. There shouldn't be any issues. The PPM becomes irrelevant and PH. Srry they are struggling. Odd


----------



## Rosebud

I just re read through this thread. *Duck*, thank you for the link for rice hulls. I had used one and they were out but I used the beer one and ordered some today.
All i need now is the soybean meal. Or a substitution.


----------



## pcduck

My pleasure *Rose*

I did a grow in a glass cylinder that was layered with different soil and ect..

By my observations (and I am not scientist nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn) the roots would shoot down quite rapidly till it hit a hot soil layer then get all bunched up. Like waiting for the gate to open. In a day or two these roots would get accustomed to the hot layer and break through and grow to the next layer. You could see the layers of soil plus the layers of bunched up roots. Once the main root hit bottom  then all the bunched up layers of roots expanded to where thy covered everything pretty uniformly.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

mountain man said:
			
		

> 2 plants have fried after hitting the bottom %50 of SS. Others are all curled and distorted.


 
The first time I used this mix I did the same as you!! Melted plants, I had 45 gallons of hot mix and I added 45 gallons of sunshine #4 to it, I'm still useing it!! just re=amend it after each grow!!  I figured it was a miscalculation on my measureing. anyway this was my solution to the super soil, Toned it down with a little KRIPTONITE.


----------



## nvthis

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *nc*---funny i was thinking the same thing---w-t-f am i gonna do with a 50 lb bag of rice hulls when my soil is already on perlite---:rofl:


 
Roots can't use perlite, OS.. Perlite does nothing but steal root space. If you use a 10 gal pot with a 20% perlite mix, then you might as well be using an 8 gal pot. Hulls do not hinder root growth at all, thus the benefit 

NC, nice work, as usual. This has to be one of the easiest soil mix breakdowns I have seen yet.. Very nice..


----------



## nouvellechef

nvthis said:
			
		

> Roots can't use perlite, OS.. Perlite does nothing but steal root space. If you use a 10 gal pot with a 20% perlite mix, then you might as well be using an 8 gal pot. Hulls do not hinder root growth at all, thus the benefit
> 
> NC, nice work, as usual. This has to be one of the easiest soil mix breakdowns I have seen yet.. Very nice..



Thanx. I will get some pics up soon. I already have lots of pics using the recipe on here. But recent ones are always good.

The plants will hit it and be all thrown off. But the recovery happens fairly quick, strain depending, and they shoot off like rockets till the end. I just like it because I have no salt build up, and end up with really lush plants come chop.:icon_smile:


----------



## mountain man

I have lost 4 plants after hitting the bottom half of SS. I have 2 more that may be unable to recover. It just shrivled them up to nothing. I followed the mix and potting instructions EXACTLY. 
 After the loss, i took everyone out and mixed the SS with %50regular good soil and transplanted everything back into the cut mix. Its some very strong stuff.


----------



## BBFan

mountain man said:
			
		

> I have lost 4 plants after hitting the bottom half of SS. I have 2 more that may be unable to recover. It just shrivled them up to nothing. I followed the mix and potting instructions EXACTLY.
> After the loss, i took everyone out and mixed the SS with %50regular good soil and transplanted everything back into the cut mix. Its some very strong stuff.


 
Ouch.  Sorry to hear MM.  I had a similar problem with a batch I cooked last year.  I used some early (still had a bit of an ammonia smell when I used it).  Almost lost the plants.  The ones I planted in it later ran fine.


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> I have lost 4 plants after hitting the bottom half of SS. I have 2 more that may be unable to recover. It just shrivled them up to nothing. I followed the mix and potting instructions EXACTLY.
> After the loss, i took everyone out and mixed the SS with %50regular good soil and transplanted everything back into the cut mix. Its some very strong stuff.




): hmmm. Don't get why. We're they we'll established plants when they got transplanted? Odd. I just put some new pics up of some young girls. That mix was still hot from cooking since last x-mas. Un-used SS. I re-amended with full recipe minus castings(didn't have them). Couple started to burn up like usual, then once they got established, they have taken off.


----------



## lordhighlama

that sux mountain man.  I can only share my experience with the stuff, but it is just as nc describes... initial shock and then massive explosion.

I've got 5 headband sitting in the mix right now, and although there is always an initial burn they kick out of it rather quickly.

How long did you let it cook?


----------



## mountain man

Cooked for about 3 weeks. I did have the plants well started in smaller pots and then moved them into the bigger ones with the good soil. I left one that seemed to be ok in the hot stuff and it too has the curl starting on it. As i mixed it 50-50, it seems much more tolerable? Could be strain? Not a huge feeder, but still.......???????     Running my Silver Tip, as usual.


----------



## lordhighlama

hopefully the 50/50 will tone it down for you, you have mad skill, so I'm sure you'll get it sorted soon!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Looks like i can get the soybean meal there as well. I don't really want 50 pounds of rice hulls.


  I've got 50 lbs. of alfalfa and soybean!!! Stored them in garbage cans.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

When I cooked my one plant months ago, I just cut the whole works by 50% and never looked back, I just give them some organic feedings a couple times, with the Earth Juices!!  The EJ must be good for the mix because the 2nd grow seems to be doing better than the first, but I'm also growing different strains this grow, the batch I've got brewing now is the same, just cut back on the active ingredients by about 30%, so there's no setback, that's the way I'm rolling right now!!, the girls sure are happy!! and I'm happy too.  I know you organic farmers like to say I only use water, and I do!!! IN BETWEEN FEEDINGS.


----------



## nouvellechef

Well how they looking now Mountain man? Bounced back? I have fried a few ladies, always from seed though. Only couple times. Some phenos just can't handle it. Clones start chewin thru the amendments from day one.


----------



## Wetdog

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> When I cooked my one plant months ago, I just cut the whole works by 50% and never looked back, I just give them some organic feedings a couple times, with the Earth Juices!!  The EJ must be good for the mix because the 2nd grow seems to be doing better than the first, but I'm also growing different strains this grow, the batch I've got brewing now is the same, just cut back on the active ingredients by about 30%, so there's no setback, that's the way I'm rolling right now!!, the girls sure are happy!! and I'm happy too.  I know you organic farmers like to say I only use water, and I do!!! IN BETWEEN FEEDINGS.



A year or 2 back Jmansweed noted the same thing with EJ and Sub's SS. Was stoned when he added the EJ but the results were outstanding and he continued the practice.

Wet


----------



## FA$TCA$H

good to know! thanx, Wetdog.
i remember that study, and went with the EJ nutes because of that.
and i have augmented my grows when needed with the EJ.
mostly because i couldn't find all of the ingredients in NV's recipe.


----------



## mountain man

A few plants have done well, others, not so much? I will take a few pics and show you some serious distorted girls. I tried to keep a few going to see what they do. A few weeks into flower with almost no leaves on the damaged ones. They still look like they are gonna throw some gnarly bizzare looking bud though?  The vegg'in girls with the %50 cut SS look like they have a Potassium deficiency going to me?
  Its photo time.....


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I just planted 10 more in the SS, I amended this with the Soybean along with the alfalfa, Amended with Humus and other love from Hindrikus, no set-back, just cut-back a mite!! on the hot-stuff, when I dig my fingers through it I'm still findind a couple live alfalfa sprouts, roots, whatever, mostly dead now though, some of this dirt has been fermenting, perking??, for 6 months, plants seem to love it, I added a little  bird and bat excretment also,


----------



## mountain man

Stick with Subcool's soil mix. This don't work........     End of thread.


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> Stick with Subcool's soil mix. This don't work........     End of thread.



Thats crazy talk.


----------



## mountain man

I am sorry, i just don't like its burning of my plants.


----------



## Rosebud

How long did you cook your soil?


----------



## Wetdog

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thats crazy talk.


:yeahthat: 

Operator error.

Sub's mix will also burn if you don't do it right. Any *hot* mix will burn if you don't do it right.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

mountain man said:
			
		

> Stick with Subcool's soil mix. This don't work........     End of thread.



seriously crazy babbling there.............Subcools mix is a joke........i just finished a run with Subs mix.........you need to top feed, the plants die quickly in the end.....no very much trich development....i could go on and on how terrible that mix is......you really dont want to go there!

NC's mix blows all other retail or personal mixes on earth away....sorry, but true! 

post some pics of your subcool buds at week 3..........i bet mine are 5x as frosty!!!!!

Subcool is an old school dude, with old school methods, nothing wrong with that, but, its outdated and a crappy mix.....even the 2010 revised one!


----------



## Kushluvr

i woke up very unhappy today, sorry! was venting for no reason


----------



## Kushluvr

......


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> I am sorry, i just don't like its burning of my plants.



No worries my friend and everyone lurking. Couple things,

1: Some strains just cannot tolerate a 50% ratio. Others take 75%, hot mix. Some will always not make it, like 2 BM x PW that I popped. Burned up while all others thrived. Always start with less, 1st cycle. Then next roud if you think she can handle it. Bump it up.

2: With the proper 30 day cook time. The castings can be eliminated. Just not needed for nitrogen with the soy/alfalfa. This may be the reason light feeders burn up. Readily available nitrgoen from castings and slow release soy/alfalfa, is too much for some girls or boys.

3: i know it works, thats the bottom line. Easy, cost effective and I can yield 1.5 grams per watt from full organic cycle. Thats sickening for full ammendment grow.


----------



## lordhighlama

bummer to hear it didn't work out for you mountain man. 

I got mad respect for you my friend.  But I have to disagree with you saying that this stuff doesn't work.  That just isn't true.


----------



## mountain man

Its all good, no need to diss anyone.  Whatever works for YOU !  I only call 'em as i see 'em. And Kushluvr, i can put those photos up that will make your little girls look like the whispy 12" plants that they are.


----------



## Kushluvr

Lol!


----------



## lordhighlama

now where did that darn popcorn smiley go again...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What kind of volume of medium does this recipe make?  I'm thinking of getting my hands dirty :hubba: ....


----------



## Kushluvr

6-7, 27gal totes and 3, 32gal trashcans full! 250+gallons i think i came up with...well thats what i had in my garage chillen for 30+ DAYS!


----------



## nouvellechef

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What kind of volume of medium does this recipe make?  I'm thinking of getting my hands dirty :hubba: ....



Ha! No. You serious? I luv it.

Sounds a little high on finished amount kush. Been awhile since I made full batch. But 7.4gal in cf. With all the other items its prob another 2cf. So that would be 150gal give or take.


----------



## bho_expertz

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What kind of volume of medium does this recipe make?  I'm thinking of getting my hands dirty :hubba: ....


----------



## Rosebud

WOO HOO THG  is getting dirty!!!!!! Welcome to the dirt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am going to need a lot of help from all you dirt farmers.  I do have to say that what I know about organics I could write on my thumbnail with a magic marker.  I have been scouring the web for good organic info in general.  I have just started doing outside general type gardening in the last couple of years and have tons to learn about everything.  Any good links you can pass along will be appreciated (remember I am a real novice with dirt).  

I have changed things up a bit and am using my 1000W in the main flowering room.  I have moved one of the 600W to a smaller closet (2 x 6) and want to do some more indica dominant in that space in organic soil.  I am still working on the ventilation, but have most everything I need.  I have every confidence that the room will be finished before the medium is.

I have started a small worm composting thing called a Can-O-Worms.  I have a friend who raises red wigglers, so he brought me over a pound or two of worms in a 5 gal bucket in castings to get me going.  I am also going to be building some compost tumblers.  I hope to have 3 55 gallon eventually and a smaller one to make up some smaller batches of "super soil".

I have started to source the products needed and will be buying them as I can.  It is still quite cold here and I am not sure if I can compost at the temps we have now.  The wormery is inside.

I am thinking that 10-20% of the recipe will give me plenty of medium.  I will probably only start out with a 25% mixt5ure of this soil and the other 75% something else to make sure I don't cook my babies.  I will try to error on the side of caution.  This foray into organics is months off, but I will be prepping and asking a whole lot of questions.


----------



## orangesunshine

that's awesome *THG*---my 1st suggestion actually more of a request is to start a separate gj thread so it will be easier for us to track---i know that such a gj thread posted by you with your knowledge and some  tips from the others here will become a sticky when you cycle---very exciting---hope you agree---looking forward to your success


p.s.----what up with your micro grow


----------



## nouvellechef

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am going to need a lot of help from all you dirt farmers.  I do have to say that what I know about organics I could write on my thumbnail with a magic marker.  I have been scouring the web for good organic info in general.  I have just started doing outside general type gardening in the last couple of years and have tons to learn about everything.  Any good links you can pass along will be appreciated (remember I am a real novice with dirt).
> 
> I have changed things up a bit and am using my 1000W in the main flowering room.  I have moved one of the 600W to a smaller closet (2 x 6) and want to do some more indica dominant in that space in organic soil.  I am still working on the ventilation, but have most everything I need.  I have every confidence that the room will be finished before the medium is.
> 
> I have started a small worm composting thing called a Can-O-Worms.  I have a friend who raises red wigglers, so he brought me over a pound or two of worms in a 5 gal bucket in castings to get me going.  I am also going to be building some compost tumblers.  I hope to have 3 55 gallon eventually and a smaller one to make up some smaller batches of "super soil".
> 
> I have started to source the products needed and will be buying them as I can.  It is still quite cold here and I am not sure if I can compost at the temps we have now.  The wormery is inside.
> 
> I am thinking that 10-20% of the recipe will give me plenty of medium.  I will probably only start out with a 25% mixt5ure of this soil and the other 75% something else to make sure I don't cook my babies.  I will try to error on the side of caution.  This foray into organics is months off, but I will be prepping and asking a whole lot of questions.



Ask away :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My micro grow bit the dust.  It seemed to be some kind of stem rot.  It kind of browned up at the base and quit uptaking nutes.  PH and ppms seemed to be in line so I do not know exactly how I killed my little baby  .  About my only guess is that such a small quantity of water in the res just got too warm.  The full size plants in 5 gal totes in the same space did fine.

I have some general composting questions:  First is regarding temps.  How warm does it have to be for stuff to compost?  And what is a good mix of carbon and nitrogen?  Is it beneficial to start with some "starter compost"  like a bucket or two from my friends compost pile?  If so, what stage should the starter compost be?

Thanks all.  I will start a GJ when I get going.  I will also probably do a DIY on the tumble composter I am going to make.  My outside dirt is so bad that everything needs to be amended.  It is silly (not to mention ecologically unsound) to throw away garbage that can be turned into something useful so fast and easily.  I am quite excited about getting into composting and organics.  Not just for an inside grow, but for my flowers and veggies that I grow outside.


----------



## nouvellechef

What I cant wait to hear is if you notice a diff in burn quality and/or flavor.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, in that case, I am probably going to have to do the same strains--clones from the same mother--and run both methods.  IMO, organics makes hydro seem like kindergarten....


----------



## nouvellechef

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, I am probably going to have to do the same strains--clones from the same mother--and run both methods.  IMO, organics makes hydro seem like kindergarten....



Yeah. I am sure you have a least one keeper that will be a good donor/tester.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ha! No. You serious? I luv it.
> 
> Sounds a little high on finished amount kush. Been awhile since I made full batch. But 7.4gal in cf. With all the other items its prob another 2cf. So that would be 150gal give or take.



well maybe its not wet enough then? it took a lot of containers! im no math expert!specially with cubic feet


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ha! No. You serious? I luv it.
> 
> Sounds a little high on finished amount kush. Been awhile since I made full batch. But 7.4gal in cf. With all the other items its prob another 2cf. So that would be 150gal give or take.



ahhh yes....thats right....it just seems like so much....hahaha!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Some in da mix Mountain man. I am assuming your PPM is really low in the mountains? Only thing I can think of is the castings put it over the top as far as having a nitrogen overdose too fast. Try some at 25% hot mix or let the clone get a good size before going in final home. I go from 1qt to final home at 50 to 75% hot mix.


----------



## drfting07

Nouvelle, how long would you run a new mix outdoors before you had to top-feed? 

I start indoors and sex at 1-2 months, then outdoors in late april. Veg outdoors is april-sept then 2 months flower. I would imagine this mix would eventually need to me top-fed. Indoors your looking at 4-5 months at the most. Im looking at 8-9 months outdoors.


----------



## drfting07

Also, Would the P&K break down and become available to the plant too early? That would deprive the plant of nutrients before flowering. In that case it isnt just water and go.


----------



## nouvellechef

No it wont break down too early. By the time a sexed girl hits the hot medium, she should be of descent size, 4 or 5 nodes. At that point shea ready too feed. As far as how much hot soil for outdoor. That would depend on plant size. A plant yielding a few pounds, gonna guess 32gal of hot soil. Then down from from there. I would top dress, 1st week flower as at that point she will be chugging the nutrients.


----------



## juniorgrower

NV Thanks for sharing your soil recipe with us.  When you say cook do you mean to mix and put into the garbage cans for 30 days?  If not what do you do to cook your soil?  Thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude

Cooking soil is mixing it up, moistening it good and letting the microbes go to work for 30+ days. We call it "cooking" because the mix will heat up like a compost pile does. The heat comes from all the microbial activity.


----------



## nouvellechef

Yep. It gets really hot. You would be surprised. Stick you hand deep down in there after 72 hours.


----------



## juniorgrower

Thanks for the quick responses.  Can't wait until april so that I can get started making some soil.


----------



## Classic

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I had Mr RB, who is home with a bad cold, do the math for me for a 40 gallon batch. Now i just need to price it all out and order.


Would you mind posting the recipe for 40 gals?  I've read NV's recipe and there's cubic feet, cups, and lbs in there.  It's a way bigger batch than I want to make and, with the different measurements, I haven't been able to make myself do the math yet.


----------



## nouvellechef

Classic said:
			
		

> Would you mind posting the recipe for 40 gals?  I've read NV's recipe and there's cubic feet, cups, and lbs in there.  It's a way bigger batch than I want to make and, with the different measurements, I haven't been able to make myself do the math yet.



Divide it all by 4


----------



## Classic

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Divide it all by 4


Thanks!  That's so simple that I feel a little stupid for asking.  I don't even need a calculator to do that.


----------



## nouvellechef

And leave out the castings. Just not needed I think now. Lowers final costs also.


----------



## drfting07

Good tip! I cant find it here anyway.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> And leave out the castings. Just not needed I think now. Lowers final costs also.



HUH? whats this?


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> HUH? whats this?



I ran them until last batch. Deyoungs was sold out. Have not seen a slow down in week 3 flower now for nitrogen issues. So maybe able to knock 10% or more from mix cost.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I ran them until last batch. Deyoungs was sold out. Have not seen a slow down in week 3 flower now for nitrogen issues. So maybe able to knock 10% or more from mix cost.



is this bcz the soy/alf base?


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> is this bcz the soy/alf base?



Yes


----------



## Iron Emmett

Hey NV, i got a quick question, i  just went out and bought all the amendments to make your soil, i dont know about dirt growing i always run Coco or hydro, the guy at the garden store when i asked him for pro mix gave me pro moss and said its better, i think its just peat moss, can i use this as my base for your supersoil without problems?


----------



## Wetdog

IE

Of course you can, I do.

Promix is little more than peat moss and perlite and the other stuff that's in there is more than likely in the amendment list anyway. Google it to see just what's in there.

3.8cf bale of Premier peat moss - $13  Same co that makes Promix
4cf bag of perlite - $17

This $30 will make ~10cf of 'base' mix. The 3.8cf bale will expand to ~7cf and I would add ~3cf of perlite.

Promix is cheap, this is even cheaper.

Wet


----------



## Iron Emmett

Thanks alot Wetdog, i appreciate it man, i thought pro mix was made from dirt, i dont know anything about it, but i have a 3.8cf bale, and i have a bunch of perlite too, so im good to go, ill get mixing!


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes



sweet! im learning! haha!


----------



## Iron Emmett

How long does it take before you guys notice your soil begin to cook, im nervous i did something wrong and mine isnt gonna do anything, its been over 72 hours since i put everything in the bin, when i can expect to see something happen?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rosebud

I don't think you will see anything. You can get a compost thermometer and watch the temp rise. Mine is setting in the cold weather not doing anything. But you have warmness where you are so it should start cooking. Did you wet it?


----------



## Iron Emmett

Thanks for reply rosebud, ill have to get a thermometer and check it in a few days, i wet it, i read you should wet it till its like a wrung out sponge, so i did that, and just waiting for the magic.

Mine is on a tarp by my front window in my living room, so it should be warm enough, but my wife said the second it stinks its going outside, so i hope it stays warm enough


----------



## drfting07

IE Yes to Peat Moss. 

My Mix is    2x 3.8CF Bale of Premier Peat Moss
		1x 4CF Bag of Compost
		1x 4CF Bag of Perlite
		1x 4CF Bag of Vermiculite

Makes roughly 19CF


----------



## drfting07

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> No it wont break down too early. By the time a sexed girl hits the hot medium, she should be of descent size, 4 or 5 nodes. At that point shea ready too feed. As far as how much hot soil for outdoor. That would depend on plant size. A plant yielding a few pounds, gonna guess 32gal of hot soil. Then down from from there. I would top dress, 1st week flower as at that point she will be chugging the nutrients.



You top dress with the hot soil mix?


----------



## Iron Emmett

Thanks for the mix suggestion Drifting, ill have to try that out, i just used 3Cf of Peat added a bunch of perlite and my amendments, i just went and opened the bin and stuck my hand down in it, and it is very very warm in there, so i guess  i did it right, now i am very happy and cant wait for it to be done cooking!


----------



## nouvellechef

drfting07 said:
			
		

> You top dress with the hot soil mix?



No. Not really. I do top off as over time of watering the soil level falls a bit. But literally prob 3% of total volume of container.


----------



## nouvellechef

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Thanks for the mix suggestion Drifting, ill have to try that out, i just used 3Cf of Peat added a bunch of perlite and my amendments, i just went and opened the bin and stuck my hand down in it, and it is very very warm in there, so i guess  i did it right, now i am very happy and cant wait for it to be done cooking!



Its working.


----------



## drfting07

IE, I like the compost because it establishes the beneficial bacteria. I always need some kind of real DIRT. I feel funny without it. 

Nouvelle, What do you use to top dress in flowering?


----------



## nouvellechef

drfting07 said:
			
		

> IE, I like the compost because it establishes the beneficial bacteria. I always need some kind of real DIRT. I feel funny without it.
> 
> Nouvelle, What do you use to top dress in flowering?



 The hot mix


----------



## drfting07

NC, I misunderstood. Didn't mean for you to post the same answer twice.

Also, I just realized my math is off in that mix. That is closer to 22-24cf once its cooked and has done its thing. 
Keep in mind this medium breaks down and the initial 26cf you put in wont be the same amount you get out. That's in most cases.


----------



## juniorgrower

Can someone tell me how many pounds of rice hulls is in two cubic feet?  Thanks


----------



## nouvellechef

No idea. Prob 1.


----------



## drfting07

Skylighter Fireworks sells rice hulls. A quote from there website: "When coated with burst-powder, rice hulls are used to break shells. We pack them (the hulls, without the burst powder) in 4 pound bags (about 5 gallons volume)"

I cant say this for rice hulls in general but from skylighter you would need to buy 3x 4 lb bags to make up 2cf for a full batch of Hot Mix. 

On another note, my father and I built mortar shells and set-up firework displays at a local club near me. Skylighter was always one of the vendors there, and we went to his wholesale shop often. Funny they sell the same product I need for this hobby as well.


----------



## mountain man

Exact mix..........      Droopy Wet Dog


----------



## mountain man

I will say, the deformed buds have taken on a wild looking shape, trich development and stank. Just not alot of bud. The mix is just too hot or too something.....


----------



## Kushluvr

im thinking you didnt compost it enough, basically u didnt add enough water to the mix during the 30 day cook! 20-30 gals through out the 30 days!

i had this issue last run, the mix needs to be wetted down pretty good for those 30 days to cool it down! im mixing a double recipe as we speak, im adding in 20 gals of molasses water for the the first week.....! let it dry up a bit then add more.....make sense?

add some molasses water to the mix add cook it another 2 weeks, then plant in it again!


----------



## Kushluvr

labelpeelers.com for rice hulls btw.


----------



## nouvellechef

I cant tell from your pics MM. But that plant is tiny in that 5gal bucket. That was the only one in there for 2.5gal of hot mix? If so thats a good cause for it to burn up. And yes. The mix needs to be pretty moist throughout cooking in right temp range to compost enough. Otherwise if not, when you put the plant in a mix of 50/50 that has not been broken down. The nice warm temps and you watering when it goes in the room will activate the microbes releasing a very hot burn. When the roots hit it, they simply cannot handle it. So IDK. I know it works.

I will post veg pics tonight. Hope your sitting down. Extreme health. I will also get some day 50 flower pics.


----------



## Kushluvr

I'll post veg pics too later when I get home.....super über healthy plants! So idk MM?????


----------



## Wetdog

mountain man said:
			
		

> Exact mix..........      Droopy Wet Dog




????????

MM, you lost me. Could you refer me to what you're referring to?

Wet


----------



## Wetdog

I've toasted a few plants from not cooking long enough or moist enough or whatever.

My mix is nowhere near as hot as NC's since I sorta do a universal mix for everything I grow, including veggies. It is a bit hotter than LC's mix, which it is based on, mostly with the soy/alfalfa blend and a too short cook time usually means problems. The plants recover, but get a bit scorched.

What works best *for me* is a top dress of either Espoma or my own blend of meals a couple of weeks before the plants actually need it. Like the last week or 2 of veg before flower.

It's an educated guess sorta thing, since even 'fast acting' stuff like blood meal takes a couple of weeks to kick in. Meals are even slower. If they actually show a deficiency, you are way behind the curve. I might give them a shot of Jack's Classic if that happens to hold them over till the top dress kicks in.

Don't let organic dogma override common sense. LOL  You do what needs to be done.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

just dump it out again in a pool. water it with tap/molasses water and keep it moist and mixed for another 2 weeks. then plant again in it!

dont top dress with anything with this mix, it will only harm it IMO!!! just cook it more bro...seriously!

how much water did you put when u first mixed it?


----------



## mountain man

The regular mixing and watering was done in a large ice fishing sled. It holds 2, 36 gallon trash cans of the "cooking" mix. I have a third can with a small amount as well. The soil was stirred every couple of three days in the cans & taken out weekly, churned/watered in the sled and put back in the cans.
 I dumped 5 to 8 gallons of water in when initially mixed.  About a gallon of water/molasses everytime i mixed the whole batch in the sled. In the cans, it was very, very warm and cooking nicely.
  I ended up using this mix at 3 to 4 weeks cook time and again at 7 to 8 weeks of cook time, AND, cut with regular soil by half. It was still too hot.
  I have alot of really good soil stored in garbage cans. All  bought for the purpose of rotating soils and amending the next or newest batch. I have 6 full cans and a little in a well used 7th can.
 My pics suck and not sure why?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What kind of ambient temps am I going to need to cook this?  I made this so I could cook this mixture indoors (hopefully with a minimum of smell and fuss).  It is a 30 gallon barrel.  I am thinking of making up a quarter recipe to start out.  I will be getting/ordering all the stuff I need this week.  I haven't found a source for soybean meal--can I substitute something else?

Any other words of wisdom before I start?


----------



## Rosebud

I never found the soybean meal but I think NC said I could use twice the alfalfa meal.
Your tumbler looks GREAT THG!


----------



## orangesunshine

mixer looks great *THG*---you gonna have some very happy plants


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I never found the soybean meal but I think NC said I could use twice the alfalfa meal.
> Your tumbler looks GREAT THG!



No double alfalfa wont sub. Its much faster broken down than soybean. The soybean piece is critical. I know you can order online, somewhere. I know it could be a drive, but its pretty common ammendment. Just need to hunt around for it. I got it for .25 per lb, if that helps in a price hunt for it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks all.  I had a good time building the tumbler and not too difficult.  I am building some spares to sell once the weather breaks.  As you may be able to see, we still have snow and it was 9 degrees this morning.

Nouvellechef, if you can find a source for me, let me know.  I have googled all over the internet (that sounds kind of nasty doesn't it) and don't seem to be able to find it.  I will order virtually everything online, except that which I can get at HD or Lowes.  My shopping options are limited, even when I drive to the "big city".


----------



## Wetdog

@MM

An off the wall question.

Who's humic acid did you use and how much?

I do know that an OD here can cause mutated/weird growth. Just trying to narrow things down.

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef

Heres one. Kinda spendy. 

hxxp://www.groworganic.com/organic-soybean-meal-7-2-1-6-lb-box.html


----------



## Kushluvr

its either a total screw up on the measurements, or not enough water n molasses throughout the first 30 days! at this point!!!!

idk, i just mix a little hot with plain, and my just rooted clones are loving it, just perfect!!! theyll be ready for the hot stuff in a few weeks! not these pics!! these are now in the flower room getting more full for flower, this was a week ago! ill get u a new pic of the deadhead og....just loving it also!!

maybe your planting them to young also, although, i recently planted some young touchy OG Kush, and it took 2 weeks for it to pop out of its shock from the hot mix!

its also very strain and age dependent!!!!

even after harvest, if you dont have a cut, just throw it under t5 24hrs for a week, then into the veg room for 18/6 and in the 2-3rd week youll get new growth like the one in my pics!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Heres a veg shot. Same recipe. 9th time recycled medium.


----------



## Kushluvr

yup..........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^mine look exactly like that NOW!!! been a week or 2 since those shots!!!


sup with the cheapo buckets dude? thats not your style?


----------



## Rosebud

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Heres one. Kinda spendy.
> 
> hxxp://www.groworganic.com/organic-soybean-meal-7-2-1-6-lb-box.html



I ordered it NC, thanks. I think I had seen that one before, but the shipping is more then the soybean meal, oh well, anything for the plants right?


----------



## drfting07

Found mine from Down to Earth Fertilizers. Luckily their are only a handful of things in need to order online. Soybean meal being one of those, and the Azomite. Down to Earth carries that also. Everything else i can get locally. 

I ditched the rice hulls and worm castings. Ive grown fine w/o the rice hulls, maybe next cycle ill give them a try. Any nutrient defficiency that may arise i will use compost tea, but i don't expect that to happen early on.


----------



## drfting07

NV, is their an outdoor grow journal using your soil mix? Ide like to see it.


----------



## mountain man

Humaplex Humic acid by "Down to Earth",  I did NOT mix in any amount not required or called for. I took more care churning and keeping that soil wet as it cooked, than most people care for their plants. I made no mistake, thank you.
  Soybean can be gotten in 50 lb bags at any large feed store worth a rats arse....


----------



## drfting07

As NV said, i have a feeling a buffer of 50/50 in that size pot would lead to severe burn. Just my thoughts


----------



## mountain man

They just seemed to never take off in the soil. Like they didnt like putting their feet in it. I transplanted and cut the soil again by half in the new pots. They still kept the heavy curled leaves and never recovered. Some were better than others in their recovery. 
 The worst ones i yanked first, and still cant believe i grew them out anyway. Here are the next two. I just took the pics in the veg room !  Its not where they flowered....


----------



## Kushluvr

xxx.labelpeelers.com for rice hills, dont skip it!!!!!! you can do WO the castings, but not the hulls!


----------



## Kushluvr

a few bubba pics from my last harvest! NV MIX!!!!


----------



## drfting07

Nice kushluvr! Do you use his recommended 50/50 buffer or less?


----------



## mountain man

Really?


----------



## ozzydiodude

Where's the samples line start. I got a clean bong

Great loooking harvest :aok:


----------



## akhockey

Ive been using the mix minus castings and rice hulls and adding a bit of high N guano for awhile now recycling each time. I actually add a little extra soy, bone, and kelp meals just before transplanting to the bottom half and have never had a problem burning up a plant from not cooking the soil long enough.   It works and it works great.


----------



## Iron Emmett

I see Permachink!


----------



## drfting07

Ill keep that in mind akhockey. Thanks


----------



## Kushluvr

mountain man said:
			
		

> Really?



not try to compare penis's here, but do you really think that looks better than my bubba pics? cmon now! looks a bit scrappy to me! my leaves were way frostier that those pics btw!!

hopefully your next grow will be better!! GL

also, just the top spears weigh as much as youve got there on the table......i got over a lb with 3 plants, thanks!!!


----------



## Kushluvr

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Nice kushluvr! Do you use his recommended 50/50 buffer or less?



yes, i use 7 gal geopots  or 10gal airpots with about 50% in the bottom and plain promix ontop with a MINIMUM of 2 plants per pot!!!!

!!! my veg girls look as sexy as NC's right now! this mix is the shiznit.....

i just mix, cook, plant! works perfect!!! i cant understand why its so hard for ppl! 

MM i think the scale you used might be broken!


NC says to add at least 20-30 gals water in the first 30days MM...? did ya do that much....any less, and fry city!!!! fyi!


----------



## Kushluvr

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Where's the samples line start. I got a clean bong
> 
> Great loooking harvest :aok:


----------



## drfting07

A minimum of two plants!? I like it. Makes some sense.


----------



## mountain man

yah ha ha ha !!!!


----------



## Kushluvr

) 


			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> yah ha ha ha !!!!


----------



## Kushluvr

drfting07 said:
			
		

> A minimum of two plants!? I like it. Makes some sense.



yup....all pots have 2-3 plants per pot!!


----------



## Kushluvr

a few in veg, clones i had to, strip, and treat....been in the mix a week, all new growth already!!!

deadhead og and grapestomper


----------



## Wetdog

mountain man said:
			
		

> Humaplex Humic acid by "Down to Earth",  I did NOT mix in any amount not required or called for. I took more care churning and keeping that soil wet as it cooked, than most people care for their plants. I made no mistake, thank you.
> Soybean can be gotten in 50 lb bags at any large feed store worth a rats arse....



OK

The reason I asked is that there are so many different concentrations. Where mine (Bioag.com), calls for 1/4 tsp/gallon of water, another might call for much more for the same amount.

In NC's mix, a cup of what I use would be a huge over dose.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud

That's a good point WD.  I am going to water the heck out of mine when the temps are good enough to cook. I may have messed that up myself. Yikes.


----------



## mountain man

Yeah, seems to be lots a inconsistency and "after the fact" imperative instructions. Now, even a patent !!  Ha !!  Gotta love the internet and the reinvention of the wheel.....


----------



## Kushluvr

mountain man said:
			
		

> Yeah, seems to be lots a inconsistency and "after the fact" imperative instructions. Now, even a patent !!  Ha !!  Gotta love the internet and the reinvention of the wheel.....



MM.....

i live where he gets all his supplies for the mix...I am running it without a hitch, so im not sure what you did wrong, its really ease when you can get the exact ingredients! the only problem i have found, is my heavy hand with watering, they dont need a drench, less is better! 

I got a little excited and planted my first round after 2 weeks cooking, it shocked the hell out of them! but they where fine! this round, got the typical burn, then a nice recovery to perfectly green leaves...

i would say more water is better in the beginning, i think he is under guessing the amount he adds...

also depends on the temps and rh of the cooking room!


----------



## mountain man

30 to 40 gallons of water!   Now, that's funny men.......


----------



## drfting07

One person fails and bashes the whole super soil. Its a shame.


----------



## ozzydiodude

With the supper soils it's all in the mixing and letting the microbes do their job before adding plants the longer the soils cook the better for the plants. IMO you have to adjust the SS to your growing style/ways.


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat:


----------



## Kushluvr

mountain man said:
			
		

> 30 to 40 gallons of water!   Now, that's funny men.......



its not all that funny bro, ask NC..he recommends at least 20-30 gallons for the first 30 days!!!! 

if you didnt do that, then theres the reason for all the heat!!!! 

no offense bro, im running this mix to the T, im having no issues, my garden is lush and green, vegging like rockstars.....i do apologize for your troubles with the mix....

but really....it does need at least 20-30 gallons water in the beginning! 


..........Also.......there is no need to adapt the soil to ones style, the grower just need a little education on how organics works.


----------



## orangesunshine

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> its not all that funny bro, ask NC..he recommends at least 20-30 gallons for the first 30 days!!!!
> 
> if you didnt do that, then theres the reason for all the heat!!!!




please---pardon my confusion and clarify---all that water is to cool down the soil ???

and if so---wouldn't the runoff be leaching out a good amount of the nutrients???


----------



## mountain man

Go back to bed Kushluvr......


----------



## Rosebud

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> please---pardon my confusion and clarify---all that water is to cool down the soil ???
> 
> and if so---wouldn't the runoff be leaching out a good amount of the nutrients???



Kinda does sound like a flush huh.


----------



## nouvellechef

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> please---pardon my confusion and clarify---all that water is to cool down the soil ???
> 
> and if so---wouldn't the runoff be leaching out a good amount of the nutrients???



In a well vented space, like mine, where the soil cooks. It need to be kept constantly moist. So for me its about that amount of water over a month, give or take. There is no runoff. Its in a baby pool and needs to be in a container w/ no holes.

As far as the mix overall. Not everyones experience will be the same. But what cannot be denied is my pics of a lush green plant upon harvest and at 1.75g per watt everytime. Well. You do the math.


----------



## nouvellechef

Not to mention a net cost of about $5 a oz for overhead.


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks clarification*NC*---that just did not make any sense to me---your skills and knowledge have never come to doubt with me---as i say to many a "know it all" and also applies to me in comparison to you---you have forgotten more abot growing than i might ever know---peace


----------



## Kushluvr

im not acting like a know it all, if you are referring to me?

im simply repeating what NC has told me personally.....that is, thats all!

if you wanna think that way, go a head and judge me,
the recipe is awesome for someone competent enough to mix it up! 

Im about to flower in a week or so, ill post all my pics here, and show you how well it works.....


----------



## Kushluvr

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thanks clarification*NC*---that just did not make any sense to me---your skills and knowledge have never come to doubt with me---as i say to many a "know it all" and also applies to me in comparison to you---you have forgotten more abot growing than i might ever know---peace




as i feel the same, i have mad respect for NC...he has a very good grasp on MJ...organics especially! as i am still learning. but i pay close attention, i may ask twice to verify some info, but i would not steer anyone in the wrong direction from growing the best MJ possible!


----------



## orangesunshine

i did not refer to ANYONE in this thread as a "know it all"---let's not muddy up *NC's* thread with a bunch of crap huh


----------



## drfting07

I dont think that was targeted at you Kush. And as far as im concerned your posts have been more on the consistant, knowledgeable side than it is bashing anyone or any one thing. I have found your posts helpful where as MM is being a little hostile and on the defensive the whole time. :icon_smile: 

Have no worries. :chillpill: Everyone needs to just chill out, learn from their mistakes and take others words of wisdom. :holysheep: 

MM nor you have hindered my decision on using this soil mix. I have seen the pictures and i am more than ready to try it out, given one or two changes just because of what is available to me, and my growing conditions.

:48: 

Drfting07


----------



## Rosebud

I told NC that he would not be held responsible for my dirt. I followed it as much as I could, but I am an old gardener and I do a lot by feel and intuition, so it is in no way exact. I will water more as soon as it warms up outside and then cook a couple more months I guess. 

I love how it looks so far and I love growing my own dirt! It's all good.


----------



## ozzydiodude

PPl one thing to remember with organic receipes is that even tho you can follow someones receipe 100% as far as ingredents go then is still a difference in  them from bag to bag or mix to mix. You have to watch YOUR plants and Learn what they want. Then adapt the mix for the next grow.


----------



## Wetdog

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I told NC that he would not be held responsible for my dirt. I followed it as much as I could, but I am an old gardener and I do a lot by feel and intuition, so it is in no way exact. I will water more as soon as it warms up outside and then cook a couple more months I guess.
> 
> I love how it looks so far and I love growing my own dirt! It's all good.


:yeahthat: 

Yeah, it's not like baking where you have to follow a recipe to a T or else it's a fail, but more like making chili or a stew, where you start with a basic recipe and then adjust to suit. 

It's not rocket science, nor is it rocket fuel, just getting a blend of bio degradable stuff together in amounts that suit our purposes.

In the final analysis, it's just dirt and just a plant. Get a grip here.:holysheep: 

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

right on, i was just asking too! i am no means trying to stir up anything! i am as cool as an Eskimo! hahahahaha!!!

i am merely trying to give advice from past experience, and what ive been told directly...

i do hope that MM does figure out what is the issue, as the mix is such a delight to use once it is all dialed!!

when I have a question, i just pm NC, we all know he's busy, as the rest of us, I too am still earning. NC is a book of knowledge, that i have only just cracked open i feel!!! i feel privileged just to know him online..

anyhow.....MM.....i do apologize if i have pissed you off........lets just get that stuff workin for ya, cool? you will love it, i promise!!


----------



## Kushluvr

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I told NC that he would not be held responsible for my dirt. I followed it as much as I could, but I am an old gardener and I do a lot by feel and intuition, so it is in no way exact. I will water more as soon as it warms up outside and then cook a couple more months I guess.
> 
> I love how it looks so far and I love growing my own dirt! It's all good.




Exactly!!!!

How warm is it in the room its cooking now?


----------



## drfting07

I believe its outdoors in a compost tumbler if I remember correctly. I need to buy something myself that holds around 35 gallons of hot medium to cook. How much are the plastic kid pools at say walmart? I was also looking at 32 gallon trash cans. Im afraid it would be hard to turn over without having dump it  out every time.


----------



## Rosebud

Drfting is right, it is outside on the  patio in a huge tumbler that is so heavy it is hard to tumble, but it is do-able. It warmed up to the 50's yesterday, but that is unusual for this time of year.  I don't want to grow this summer, so it may have to set a long time. We will see.   to be cont......


----------



## ozzydiodude

Check out the tumbler *THG* is making

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60028


----------



## nouvellechef

Baby pools for the win! $20 @ many stores. They usually start stocking them pretty soon for summer. They do sell fast. They stack in each other easy. Buy a couple. When you churn the mix in them. Over time the shovel will make holes in the plastic. I just tossed my first one from 09'. Probably mixed 7 batches in ot or so.


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Nouvelle


----------



## drfting07

So, decided to steer away from the soybean meal as well and go with high N Guano. Its easier for me to source and its cheaper in the long run. As rosebud has said, this is by no means "Nouvelles Mix" but his recipe and tips do have a lot of influence. At the same time, im not holding it against anyone or giving any one person credit. Its a hybrid.


----------



## nouvellechef

Teas will be a must then. Guano burns even faster than castings. 30 day max. Your gonna need heavy nitrogen later on for a heavy feeder.


----------



## drfting07

If MM is right and most feed stores here have it than ill use it. Im trying to avoid ordering anything. 

How long does the alfalfa burn for? ide figure that in conjunction with the guano the Nitrogen would stretch a bit more. One feeding every month is fine with me anyway. What would i do with all my other time if all i had to do is water?

Happy Growing
Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

Fish Meal is a long lasting nitrogen source also. 9-4-1 from Dr. Earth and its rich in trace minerals.


----------



## Classic

I live in cattle country and feed stores are a dime a dozen.  I can buy soybean meal for less than $20 for a 50 lb bag.  It's a little bit seasonal, though.  The feed store that I use only stocks it during FFA show season.  I don't know enough about it to know why.  Something about the higher protein content.

I don't know how it would work in NC's recipe but cottonseed meal is pretty good too.  It provides slightly less nitrogen than soybean but not by much.


----------



## nouvellechef

Fish also burns quick. Cottonseed is too acidic. That is why it was deleted from the recipe. Alfalfa burnS about like fish meal. Provides enough in veg.

The critical thing is flowering at the right time and the pot/mix is potent and enough volume to sustain it thru flowering. We should not ever be seeing def plants when running ammemdments. Ever. Just no need. No salt build up can occur. Thats why I luv soybean. Burns hot and long. But the rule still applies. Enough mix vs time you flip/size of plant. We already know the amount of cal/mag they will eat along w/ nitrogen. When you can unleash a 17 weeks girl that is lush w/out a hitch. You know you found somethin special.


----------



## drfting07

Just made a call to southern states, my local garden center. I feel like an idiot now, they have it in stock, in grain form @ $15 for 50lbs. Guess ill be using that. Thanks NV


----------



## drfting07

I also took some time to read about the soybean, cottonseed and other organic sources for nitrogen. Soybean won in long lasting burn.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hot on tight. Prepare for extreme lushness..


----------



## Wetdog

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Teas will be a must then. Guano burns even faster than castings. 30 day max. Your gonna need heavy nitrogen later on for a heavy feeder.


:yeahthat: 

Something I'm trying out for long term host plants is Peruvian Seabird guano.

Very slow release and is recommended that it be added to the mix. I can see why. I top dressed a couple of plants ~6 weeks ago and those pellets still aren't broken down.:holysheep: 

Only got a 2# bag of it since it's just for mother plants.

*For me*, and I use smaller amounts of the soy/alfalfa than NC, I figure 6 weeks max for the burn and will top dress with more after about a month to give it a couple of weeks to kick in. This is mostly for container veggies that are going for several months. For mj, the mix will be slightly hotter, but will still get the top dress.

I'm also going to experiment with some ESPOMA for top dressing. It's good stuff, but mainly it's sheer laziness on my part. LOL, what hurts my back and RA the most is measuring out and mixing up my amendments. I go around and get enough for 2cf (wheelbarrow full), of everything and put in old coffee cans. Different blends and amounts for fresh mix, recycled mix and top dressing. I keep the Norco handy. LOL

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

So I have been in "the big city" buying stuff I could find for the soil.  I ordered the rest online...and woke up to this this morning and 4-6 more inches predicted....winter in the mountains.

I think I am going to clear out a spot in my junk room, put the 30 gal barrel in there and get things started.  Still looking for a source (online) for soybean meal.


----------



## Rosebud

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Heres one. Kinda spendy.
> 
> hxxp://www.groworganic.com/organic-soybean-meal-7-2-1-6-lb-box.html



THG, I got mine ^, but the shipping is more then the meal, but I did it anyway. I couldn't find it here, which is weird since this area has lots of farming communities.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Try these guys THG, this is where i got my rice hulls, they pretty much have everything.
they have a 40 lb bag as well.

hxxp://www.groworganic.com/organic-soybean-meal-7-2-1-6-lb-box.html


----------



## Kushluvr

Just hit flower a couple days ago!!! Perky and perfect!!!! I was impressed last run, this run is going so much better....I can't wait to see what I get this run!!!!

FYI to all making this recipe.....make sure it is WET...everyday for the first 30 days while mixing occasionally!!!!!

This is everyone's biggest mistake, I promise you this!!!

Without enough water in the first 30 days, you'll never get to veg your plants!!!!!

At least 20-30 gallons spread out over the cook period!!!!! At least!!!


----------



## mountain man

that's really something else........                  Bring yer blender !!!!


----------



## drfting07

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Try these guys THG, this is where i got my rice hulls, they pretty much have everything.
> they have a 40 lb bag as well.
> 
> hxxp://www.groworganic.com/organic-soybean-meal-7-2-1-6-lb-box.html



Thank you a million Iron!


----------



## Kushluvr

mountain man said:
			
		

> that's really something else........                  Bring yer blender !!!!



Huh?


----------



## mountain man

18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
2cf rice hulls
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
10lb's bone meal
18 cups Dolomite lime
4lb's epsom
6lb's rock phosphate
5lb's Azomite
1c humic acid
6lb's kelp meal
6lb's green sand
50lb's castings
8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)
Last edited by nouvellechef : 08-30-2011 at 07:06 PM.
   18 cups lime and 4 lbs epsom salts will curl ANY plant !!   I even asked NV twice! And, he affirmed this & recommended a 2 week cook time as well.
  Somehow, it feels like the blind leading the blind here........


----------



## Wetdog

Nope, it's not the lime that's curling your plants. 1cup/cf is pretty much standard. The 4lbs of epsom, IDK, but doesn't seem excessive for 18cf+.

I say this because I've grown 'stuff' in pure crushed limestone. It was oolitic limestone *screenings*. Screenings come from a concrete plant and is the first screen to sort out aggregate sizes. A bit coarser than beach sand.

I would be looking at your N sources, either too much or not broken down enough. Alfalfa especially can burn roots, literally. That stuff heats up like crazy. Mix some with some EWC, moisten and stick your finger in it the next day. You'll see exactly what I mean.

I love alfalfa, but you really have to be careful with it. Soy can get pretty warm also, but not like alfalfa. I use 2x soy to 1x alfalfa in my mixes.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

mountain man said:
			
		

> 18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
> 2cf rice hulls
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
> 10lb's bone meal
> 18 cups Dolomite lime
> 4lb's epsom
> 6lb's rock phosphate
> 5lb's Azomite
> 1c humic acid
> 6lb's kelp meal
> 6lb's green sand
> 50lb's castings
> 8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)
> Last edited by nouvellechef : 08-30-2011 at 07:06 PM.
> 18 cups lime and 4 lbs epsom salts will curl ANY plant !!   I even asked NV twice! And, he affirmed this & recommended a 2 week cook time as well.
> Somehow, it feels like the blind leading the blind here........




well........i add a cup of lime to each pot when i flip to 12/12.....its necessary if you grow with multiple plant pots! i add a cup of lime to all my fruit trees in spring also!!!

the recipe is spot on perfect......i have made it more than 6x in the last year.....

its a must..... that it is wet down with 20-30 galllons of molasses/water through out the first 30 days of the cooking process.....

...........you will BURN the HELL out of the plants w/o cooking it......

it should grow alfalfa sprouts all over it after the first 7 days.........mix it up well, and the sprouts still keep coming for another week or so...by the 3rd week, they begin to stop and the mix smells great!

hope you get it worked out, 

peace


----------



## Wetdog

*MM*

Another thing I'm thinking is the humic acid. Like which one was used?

I use the BioAg humic. It's very concentrated and even for 18cf, a cup would be a serious OD. I only use 1/4tsp for 5 gallons of water with this stuff now. Found out the hard way about using too much.

Just knocking things around trying to hit on something.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

according to the chef...

in our mixes, we cut the casting to 25lbs and ADD...1/2cup humic.....

and i always make a DOUBLE batch....so i put 3 cups humic acid

however........the humic we are using is "Hendrikus Humic Acid" powdered...

45lb bag for $45..roughly I think!!.........online!

just wanted to pass this info on......

also, is the lime your using......agricultural lime, garden lime isnt the same! 

i use lilly miller "soil sweet" from home depot...$6....get it online! 

as i make this more and more.........the lime has been the savoir actually!

your ladies are looking good MM...is the mix still crazy hot, u said 1/4 strength...

just asking and trying to help dude....passing on my experiences too!!

Kush


----------



## Rosebud

I can't wait to start using my dirt. I have no idea what will happen. The humic acid has me scared, think i used too much, not sure... Hasn't reached over 60 degrees yet, setting there all winter. No sprouts or anything. hm  the antici....pation is killing me.


----------



## Kushluvr

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I can't wait to start using my dirt. I have no idea what will happen. The humic acid has me scared, think i used too much, not sure... Hasn't reached over 60 degrees yet, setting there all winter. No sprouts or anything. hm  the antici....pation is killing me.



it should be fine, dont worry, did u follow it to the T?

its in the tumbler? if you tumble it often then they(sprouts) might not grow as large.....

i usually wet it really good the first time.....15+gals mol/h2o....mix very well.....let sit 7-10 days.....MAD alfalfa sprouts everywhere....could almost make a salad, LOL! but really! then mix every few days to a week...wetting as needed 5gal at a time, just keeping it moist till 30days is up! then i plant!

also...its never below 55f in the room......when i return in 1 week....the mix is about 80f in the center when i put my hand in it!!! maybe hotter! its really noticeable!! thats a great sign its composting!!

it is amazing stuff...hers my veg room and a biker at 30days


----------



## Rosebud

That all looks beautiful Kush. No, i did not follow it to a T.  but close. 

I have been surprised at no heat. I have a compost thermometer so i have been watching. It also has five gallons of my own compost in it. It has been cold outside. Our last date of frost is still 4 weeks away.


----------



## Wetdog

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> according to the chef...
> 
> in our mixes, we cut the casting to 25lbs and ADD...1/2cup humic.....
> 
> and i always make a DOUBLE batch....so i put 3 cups humic acid
> 
> however........the humic we are using is "Hendrikus Humic Acid" powdered...
> 
> 45lb bag for $45..roughly I think!!.........online!
> 
> There ya go. 45lb bag, sorta weak. What I use comes in a 100gm bag and that will make ~150 gallons. You have to mix it with water (well, I do), trying to mix tsp amounts into a mix is crazy. I use the humic water to moisten the mix. It would be 2-3 tsp for 18cf.
> 
> 
> just wanted to pass this info on......
> 
> also, is the lime your using......agricultural lime, garden lime isnt the same!
> 
> i use lilly miller "soil sweet" from home depot...$6....get it online!
> 
> You have to read the label, they can call it what they want. My particular bag of dolomite lime also says garden lime. My bag of calcitic lime also says garden lime. Agricultural lime is usually calcitic, but I have also seen 100# bags of hydrated dolomite lime labeled agricultural lime. The ingredient list/guaranteed analysis is the only sure fire anything.
> 
> as i make this more and more.........the lime has been the savoir actually!
> 
> your ladies are looking good MM...is the mix still crazy hot, u said 1/4 strength...
> 
> just asking and trying to help dude....passing on my experiences too!!
> 
> Kush



But, you see my point about the humic? Stuff that is measured out by the gram vs by the cup?

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

Wet............3 cups humic for 300+ gallons of mix(X2 recipe)...45lb bag of humic last forever.......!! pennies on the dollar per 150gals of mix!

yeah, totally....im in no way disagreeing with you on this...just telling what i have been doing....if what you are doing works perfect for you, thats all one can ask....

...im under the assumption that MM is still having some heat issues....otherwise, im just putting what i have done with pics in this forum for beginners to look at and reference back to...if one was to make it too the T...

Rosebud....thx

you should still be fine...when it warms up a little ....things should perk up in there....all good!!! i have faith!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Its makes about 150gal of mix. The Hendrikus bag is $18 for 20lb bag. Its a combo of humic and fulvic. I used to use just plain humic off ebay and its was like $15 for 1lb. I will try and snap some pics soon. I have some at week 4.


----------



## Kushluvr

hendrikus humics kicks butt!! uber cheap and uber good product!!


----------



## Wetdog

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> hendrikus humics kicks butt!! uber cheap and uber good product!!



No doubt.

What I'm saying though is, if you applied the BioAg product at the Hendrikus application rates it would be a serious over dose. Likewise, if you applied the Hendrikus at the BioAg rates it would be super under applied.

Not questioning the quality of either, just wondering what product MM used and at what rate.

A humic/fulvic OD could account for the problems he's having. I know from experience about using too much.  I think BioAg says it will result in *abnormal growth*. LOL  That's putting it mildly.

Wet


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: Thanks Wetdog

I was trying to clear this up earlier. The soil mix calls for 1 cup of humic acid. Thats very general and in a lot of circumstances would be way too much. I didnt know however that you can burn a plant by using too much Humic acid. 

Ive never had the need to buy it or use it in my mixes, so this is all new to me.


----------



## Wetdog

Yeah, that's just it with giving amounts but not the particular product, especially with something like humic/fulvic where the strengths/concentrations vary so widely.

IIRC, Sub's mix calls for 3 TSP of humic for whatever amount his mix is (12cf ??). He doesn't mention the product either although it sounds closer to BioAg's application rate. But who knows?

Like I said, I add it to the water I use to moisten the mix with. Trying to mix less than a 1/2 tsp in a wheelbarrow full of mix (2cf) will make you crazy and not get blended very well.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr

i hear ya.....i completely understand....ive made subs mix too, plus a few others.....

i just mix the hell out of it.....LOL!!! and yes, the ingredients are important...i just get what NC has, and it makes it uber ez!!! and im not complaining at all, im happy with the smoke....its getting better and better each round with the mix!!


----------



## DiamondJim420

drfting07 said:
			
		

> For anyone looking for the recipe heres a link


 
How many gallons does this make?

I assume "tb" means table spoons?  Is this correct?

I assume that "1c Humic Acid" means one cup?  Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef

Makes about 160gal

Yes tb is tablespoon

Yes c is cup


----------



## juniorgrower

I cut the recipe in half and mixed it real well, then put it into two large trash barrels.  Then added a few gallons of water with molasses mixed in.  Is this how it is supposed to be done?


----------



## nouvellechef

yes


----------



## Iron Emmett

hey NV quick question, im aobut to put some ladies that just sexed, they are about 6 weeks old, into 1 gallon pots, is 30% of your soil a safe amount for a 1 gallon pot?


----------



## juniorgrower

How often do you stir up this mix?  If I let it sit for more than a couple days it gets white fuzzy stuff on the top.  Is this normal?  I try to stir it every day or two but sometimes I get busy and it doesn't get done for three or four days.


----------



## Iron Emmett

I stir mine every few days, That white fuzzy stuff is not only normal, but good, it means its cooking


----------



## nouvellechef

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> hey NV quick question, im aobut to put some ladies that just sexed, they are about 6 weeks old, into 1 gallon pots, is 30% of your soil a safe amount for a 1 gallon pot?



Only way to tell on a trial run with a strain and the mix is give it a go. I generally put 75% hot, but thats for multi plant pots. A single I did 50%. But start at 30% and get a feel for it.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Thanks NV, i just wanted to make sure that in a small of pot, it wasnt gonna just cook her up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I did a 25% mix with mine and they are looking fine, but that was a 3 gal grow bag.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Thanks THG, they will only be in the 1 gallons for 2-3 weeks hopefully they will do as nicely.


----------



## juniorgrower

I am going to use 15 gallon smart pots for my outside grow and was planning on using 50% hot mix.   Cannot wait to put the ladies outside.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Well i got all 3 of my new babies in the super soil, 2 female and 1 male Hashberry by Mandala, they are about 6 weeks old, gonna let em veg another 3ish weeks, let my closet clear  out a bit then toss em in


----------



## DiamondJim420

OK, a couple of basic and logical questions based upon the instructions below:

1. I assume that tb means tablespoons (normally abbreviated as tbs)?
2. I assume that 1 c humic acid means 1 cup humid acid?

Thanks.

First one with it. 20 days in. Holding strong.

18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
2cf rice hulls
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal 
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
10lb's bone meal
18 cups Dolomite lime
4lb's epsom
6lb's rock phosphate
5lb's Azomite
1c humic acid
6lb's kelp meal
6lb's green sand
8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)


----------



## Kushluvr

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> OK, a couple of basic and logical questions based upon the instructions below:
> 
> 1. I assume that tb means tablespoons (normally abbreviated as tbs)?
> 2. I assume that 1 c humic acid means 1 cup humid acid?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> First one with it. 20 days in. Holding strong.
> 
> 18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
> 2cf rice hulls
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
> 10lb's bone meal
> 18 cups Dolomite lime
> 4lb's epsom
> 6lb's rock phosphate
> 5lb's Azomite
> 1c humic acid
> 6lb's kelp meal
> 6lb's green sand
> 8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)



yup! use promix BX btw ppl............not the HP...and 20-30gal of molasses water for the cooking process... ie.. 30 days!


----------



## Iron Emmett

My ladies have been in the super soil for a few days now, experiencing some leaf curl like crazy, but they are already getting taller and greener.

I'll take some pics in a few days.


----------



## Wetdog

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Well i got all 3 of my new babies in the super soil, 2 female and 1 male Hashberry by Mandala, they are about 6 weeks old, gonna let em veg another 3ish weeks, let my closet clear  out a bit then toss em in



Gonna do a bit of pollen chucking?

Good idea.

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> My ladies have been in the super soil for a few days now, experiencing some leaf curl like crazy, but they are already getting taller and greener.
> 
> I'll take some pics in a few days.



Haha. They all do. Some worse than others. At 3500 ppm, straight up shock effect.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Gonna do a bit of pollen chucking?
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> Wet



Yep!

Gonna be my first try, this Male is stinky as hell, he stinks more in veg than some plants ive flowered, so i gotta try to rub some of that stank on some ladies


----------



## moaky

Man I love this mix almost no work not that I don't love being camped out in my forest.   Next season when I give myself more time I'll be doing it.  Although I said that 3 years ago when SC had his supersoil.  What about adding some beni nematodes and some wigglers to process the life and nutes.  Im guessing the mix doesn't need any help.  the bio you add special to you cause the amount or the types of beni's in it  great recipe NV


----------



## Kushluvr

moaky said:
			
		

> Man I love this mix almost no work not that I don't love being camped out in my forest.   Next season when I give myself more time I'll be doing it.  Although I said that 3 years ago when SC had his supersoil.  What about adding some beni nematodes and some wigglers to process the life and nutes.  Im guessing the mix doesn't need any help.  the bio you add special to you cause the amount or the types of beni's in it  great recipe NV



IMHO.....the mix is far superior in many ways to SC SS...i ran SCSS a few runs....

this mix almost cant be called a super soil......its better than a super soil! LOL!

give it a try! youll love it...i wish i hadnt waited so long!!


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

How many lbs is a cf of rice hulls?


----------



## drfting07

TSBS, there are roughly 5 gallons in 4 lbs of rice hulls. OR 1 CF for 4 lbs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

drfting07 said:
			
		

> TSBS, there are roughly 5 gallons in 4 lbs of rice hulls. OR 1 CF for 4 lbs.



There are 7.48 gallons in a cubic foot, so 5 gallons is 2/3 of a cubic foot.  It will take 7-1/2 gallons of rice hulls to equal a cubic foot or approx 6 lbs of rice hulls to make a cubic foot.


----------



## drfting07

sorry, THG has her math right.


----------



## mountain man

drfting07 said:
			
		

> TSBS, there are roughly 5 gallons in 4 lbs of rice hulls. OR 1 CF for 4 lbs.


  Its a wonder you can even mix up anything with math like that !  The soil SILL don't work and there are MANY mixes out there that put NV's mix to shame.
  I have forgotten more than you know...............


----------



## drfting07

My smoke is better than yours obviously, i was stoned and math was a little off. Now for you, my friend...find another forum.  I hate know it all's. Especially ones that bash soil they dont know how to mix properly. 

Keep using subcools mix. Im glad it works for you.


----------



## Hick

mountain man said:
			
		

> Its a wonder you can even mix up anything with math like that !  The soil SILL don't work and there are MANY mixes out there that put NV's mix to shame.
> I have forgotten more than you know...............



Whatta' guy!.. maybe rather than just 'bash' away, you could share some of those mix's.....or some of what you've forgotten!   it's called _"contributing"_


----------



## drfting07

Thank you hick! This guys is REALLY rubbing me the wrong way. Would someone PLEASE send him packing? He is the ONLY negative member here, and he bashes everyone he runs into. Im done! It would be a shame if i had to find somewhere else to share and contribute my knowledge. Over one guy especially.


----------



## mountain man

See ya !!


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> Its a wonder you can even mix up anything with math like that !  The soil SILL don't work and there are MANY mixes out there that put NV's mix to shame.
> I have forgotten more than you know...............



I have been nice. This is the last time your gonna hate on me. Lets take a past look at your pics vs mine, sucka. Lol. Your pics take a serious backseat to any of mine. Lets also not forget I can hit 1.75g per watt running my methods of serious dank products. At a net cost of $6.75 per oz. so before you start spouting any more nonsense. Prove me wrong. When it comes to cannabis production, i dont play around. 

I dont know why it didnt work for you. But you talking smack on every post and being negative is getting old. Lets see those camera skills, man. Put up, or shut it.


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: NV, YOU DA MAN!


----------



## pcduck

I have seen pics of both grows. (here and other web sites)

Both MM and nc grow dank, so it seem to me it is just an opinion on who has the best.

So in order to solve the situation of who has the dankest, just send an ounce to the Duck's Nest and I will give an unbiased report after bonging your best buds 

But there again, nearly everybody thinks they grow the best, so it maybe a bit bias

:bong:


----------



## nouvellechef

Hes not the same MM from cannetics, just in case that was the other site PC.  His pics i have seen at least here, are 3rd rate at best, IMO.


----------



## orangesunshine

you must spread more rep before giving it to drfting07 again

ok i'll light up NC instead

here you go drftng07 :48: ---don't be letting anybody be running you off


----------



## juniorgrower

All this fighting is making me nervous!  lol  All I know is that I am using NV's SS and I haven't had any issues and they seem to be growing like crazy.   Thanks nouvellechef for the soil recipe, some of us really appreciate it!!  Also I and many others enjoy your company Drifting, please just ignore that negative bull crap!!


----------



## drfting07

Thanks guys! +rep


----------



## drfting07

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to orangesunshine again.

Damn, got me too Orange! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## pcduck

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hes not the same MM from cannetics, just in case that was the other site PC.  His pics i have seen at least here, are 3rd rate at best, IMO.



Does this mean that I am not getting that ounce to try out?


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. If it was legal. I could keep you stocked for years


----------



## pcduck

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Haha. If it was legal. I could keep you stocked for years



You already have with all your knowledge


----------



## Rosebud

This is my first plant in NV's mix. The only thing I changed in his soil was I added my own compost. I had one plant in the NV soil and one in ffof. I changed out the ffof as the plant didn't look as good as NV's.  It is a pretty little girl huh.
Thanks NV!!!!! I am very pleased.


----------



## nouvellechef

Looks healthy. Win some, lose some. Life of a grower. And a caterer for that matter


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

Okay few questions after reading all 14 pages again lol, the 50/50 buffer people are refering to is that cutting the soil before adding it into the pot ill give an example:

5gallon bucket of soil would have 2.5gal of hot mix and 2.5 gal of base mix for buffer. Now, when filling plant pots with soil would I do 25%-50% of the buffered soil on the bottom and then just the rest with base mix?

Would FFOF be a good soil to use for the base soil instead of promix or what are you recommendations??
There seems to be a bit of comfusion for me on this humic acid stuff, what exactly should I get so I don't mess this up my first mix? 

Other than MM I've read nothing but good about this mix so I'm doing my homework to try and get it right for my first grow.


----------



## Kushluvr

the mix is awesome..........i run it all the time......its ez to mix, smells great, works with many different variables of tap water and sugars! very very good soil! the burn spots are from a little left over nutes from another room i got, the mix needs nothing but water and sugar!

i have a friend using beet molasses and he says its awesome with it! all around its awesome!

heres my veg room, only tap water most of the time, i only give them molasses in veg once in a while....every 2 to 3 waterings....

aliendawg bx
lemon alien dawg
tahoe alien






flower room


----------



## juniorgrower

Superb bud pics Kushluvr!!


----------



## Ruffy

i got tonnes of amendments, but couldnt get humic acid, rice hulls, or bio-tonne. any thing else i can use? or leave out? iwant to try this to the t, but if i cant, what can go? 
if i mixed the mix, can i put it in the cans right away, or should it cook out n the open? it wont be a tumbler, just a g can sturring once a week.
i just finish a good harvest with vics super soil & it faded about week 6, on most the girls, but pulled threew nicley, next time id use teas. 
with n.c's mix, no teas needed lol


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

Rice Hulls 
hxxp://www.brewmasterswarehouse.com/product/0100550/rice-hulls-1-lb-bag

Humic acid that Kushluvr uses 
hxxp://www.hendrikusorganics.com/shop-products.php
(its the HuMagic Granular I believe)

Bio-tone can be bought at homedepot I believe.

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

Hey guys I spent like 45minutes searching for a soybean meal sources since that groworganic.com site quit working so heres another source if your having troubles

hxxp://alisorganics.com/Soy-Bean-Meal-7-2-1-SBM.htm;jsessionid=8DE3F6D3540A1A2796D537FD9073E74C.qscstrfrnt02


----------



## drfting07

I can get the soybean meal at my garden co-op. Im in farm country, and lots of soybeans are grown here.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I can get the soybean meal at my garden co-op. Im in farm country, and lots of soybeans are grown here.


 
Haha lucky! I just moved out of the heart of the nation down to the tropics... bout the only thing I can get here is seafood, beef, and sweet corn lol.


----------



## StrainHunter

Does anyone use this recipe?
I am really interested in a water only style mix that has a base of promix.


----------



## Ruffy

a lot of us have used it. this thread is a bit old but imo its the better way to go


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I used it and liked it, too, but did find out that I needed to supplement the mix during flowering with teas--it did not last the entire grow for me.


----------



## Droopy Dog

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I used it and liked it, too, but did find out that I needed to supplement the mix during flowering with teas--it did not last the entire grow for me.



:yeahthat:

None do it seems, even the really hot mixes like NV's or Sub's SS. I've totally quit going that route and the 50/50 hot mix layered with a base mix?  :holysheep:  Just unecessary
effort and bother IMO.

I still use pretty much the same mix, just not as hot, for everything. MJ and container veggies alike. I just top dress with a dry organic fert like Espoma as needed. This also makes it easier to deal with both light and heavy feeders by regulating the top dressings and what you top dress with.

DD


----------

